
How to Read 2 Books a Week - gokul10x
https://forge.medium.com/how-to-read-two-books-a-week-414f4d3148e8
======
WheelsAtLarge
I think most readers that decide reading books will lead to a better life are
missing the point. I keep on reading about people that feel so proud that they
read 1 or 2 books a week. When it comes to books for self-improvement it's not
the number of books you read but how you apply what you read. It's many times
better to read fewer books and apply what you learn rather than to read so
many that you barely remember what was read and never get a chance to apply it
in life.

~~~
bigred100
I feel the opposite. You need to develop a broad range of education on
different life topics rather than obsessively implementing a small number of
things. How much you implement from a smaller number of books is what I think
would be useful for eg learning how to play guitar or invest better.

------
Rainymood
Non-paywalled link: [https://outline.com/ZYBDsE](https://outline.com/ZYBDsE)

Summary:

* Force yourself to read everywhere

* But don't force it

* Buy a lot of books at once

* Read them all at once

* Remember stuff you read

I don't even know why I'm commenting on such a low-effort blog post.
Ironically, I read a lot of self-help books as well and I realized that most
of them are a sham, so I'm writing a book on ... well ... how to read self-
help books.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
Outline flat-out refuses to work on Firefox (Mobile) for me. Firefox Lite and
Chrome(ium) works fine. Any idea why? Disabling all my addons and it still
doesn't work.

------
corodra
My two cents to add. Dont use a highlighter. Underline with a pen. Especially
a good ink rich black pen. Not a cheap bic pen. Too many highlights annoy the
hell out of the eyes. At least to me. And the older I get, the more it
frustrates my vision and focus. Nice clean black lines looks more elegant in
the long term compared to highlighter.

------
0xdeadb00f
Can I just say that book fairs or second hand sales are great to get quite
literally bucket load of books for really cheap.

~~~
morituri
Alternatively, get a Kindle reader (or use the Kindle App). With an Amazon
account you can read the first chapter of (most) ebooks for free.

------
cafard
Which books? If one of them is _The Critique of Pure Reason_ , or _War and
Peace_ , that's going to put a crimp in your throughput.

------
topkai22
I’d summarize it as “first, find 10 hours per week, and read short books.”

TANSTAFL

